# Do-it-Yourself Grooming



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I do Sammie myself. I don't have the money to get a standard groomed professionally, and I enjoy it.  I've finally worked out a look I like. Something between a lamb clip and a German. In the future I think a modified (short) continental clip or a mohawk would be fun .


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jako said:


> I do Sammie myself. I don't have the money to get a standard groomed professionally, and I enjoy it.  I've finally worked out a look I like. Something between a lamb clip and a German. In the future I think a modified (short) continental clip or a mohawk would be fun .


I think it is enjoyable as well to groom, poor Maddie hates being groomed
though, hopefully she will get used to the clippers as she gets older. I'm
thinking about trying something new when I get the time, I think I'm going 
a short puppy clip on her back, and leave the topknot and legs hair, but
with shaved feet.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

I always do mine myself. Even though it can be a lot of hard work, it is rewarding and you save a LOT of money.

Sometimes if I'm feeling really lazy though, I'll splurge and send 'em to the groomers and let them deal with them once!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Kela said:


> I always do mine myself. Even though it can be a lot of hard work, it is rewarding and you save a LOT of money.



Yeah I know what you mean, LOL!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I do Moose to extend his time between 'complete' grooms by a few weeks too. I used to do him completely but to much for me right now with work, moving, house buying, etc, etc.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

ToddW said:


> I do Moose to extend his time between 'complete' grooms by a few weeks too. I used to do him completely but to much for me right now with work, moving, house buying, etc, etc.


Oh wow, your so busy! 

Hopefully I will get around to grooming Maddie again, 
her hair grows back so fast!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I groom my own dogs but being a groomer my self it seams funny to take them to someone else. 

I hear a lot of people complain about how expensive it is to have a Standard groomed. When you take them to be done most groomers do all the other stuff owners never think about. Like plucking ear hair and cleaning them out, cleaning teeth, expressing anal glands, using high quality shampoos and conditioners. 

Anyway...


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Purple Poodle said:


> I groom my own dogs but being a groomer my self it seams funny to take them to someone else.
> 
> I hear a lot of people complain about how expensive it is to have a Standard groomed. When you take them to be done most groomers do all the other stuff owners never think about. Like plucking ear hair and cleaning them out, cleaning teeth, expressing anal glands, using high quality shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> Anyway...


Yeah, that's one nice thing they deal with the ear hair  Moose isn't to bad and lets me pluck most of it quickly.

They forgot to do this last time tho!!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I groom my own dogs but being a groomer my self it seams funny to take them to someone else.


Wow, no kidding, I was actually looking in to choosing a career path 
maybe becoming a groomer, it is between groomer, vet assistant, and
photographer...I can't decide!

Oh well...I'm still young, and I have a baby on the way right now so 
It won't be anytime soon and my mind is subject to change.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Anal Glands*

Purple Poodle:

How often do the anal glands need to be expressed? I wonder if our groomer would show me how to do it.

Chris


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> I groom my own dogs but being a groomer my self it seams funny to take them to someone else.
> 
> I hear a lot of people complain about how expensive it is to have a Standard groomed. When you take them to be done most groomers do all the other stuff owners never think about. Like plucking ear hair and cleaning them out, cleaning teeth, expressing anal glands, using high quality shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> Anyway...


Oh, I'm sure the job they do is worth every dime! I just prefer to try doing it myself. I do my best to pluck ear hair and brush teeth. Sammie hasn't shown any signs of needing anal glands expressed yet, so I haven't tried; and I think that is one thing I would take him to the groomers or vets for!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Ear hair is one thing that should be paid special attention too because Poodles are prone to ear trouble 

I do my own dogs anal glands about once a month. Some dogs need it less some need it more, intact male dogs need it more often then most.

If you see your dog scooting its but on the floor they need the anal glands expressed


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Ear Hair*

Yeah, I haven't gotten the nerve to try the ear hair yet. I bought the powder and have gotten some blunt tip hemostats. I'm just afraid of hurting him.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Some dogs will yelp a bit and others don't make a sound. I have found that using my fingers works better then the hemostat, unless the ear is caked with wax, then the hemostat works well. One thing to remember add powder as you go because you don;t want to pull on the hair and nothing came out, thats what hurts.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Ear Hair*

Thanks. I might get the nerve to try today. If not, I'll take him to the groomer again soon.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I use my fingers, moose doesn't mind until I`m almost done... just like getting a hair cut he only has so much patience


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I did the whole job today for the first time. Our grooming salon has a "do it yourself" option. They had the Metro dryer which I will probably buy when I get my table set up. It was time consuming. Max was not happy and spent the first half of the time trembling but then he calmed down and I gave him some treats so I think it will be better next time.

I chickened out on the hair pulling though. I just cleaned them and powdered them.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at grooming Max. He is so laid back he looks like he's been sedated! Today I clipped him and trimmed the hair on his feet.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh you need a grooming table and pronto! When I first started doing my own dogs, I bought a simple card table and got some rubber matting and staple-gunned it down to the table so that the dog's feet didn't slip.

Now I'm going to buy an actual table


----------

